# Daisy's foaling thread-MAIDEN



## andrea loves minis (Apr 29, 2012)

Daisy is a maiden mare pasture bred end of May-middle of July. This is a first baby for me and I am soo excited. We thought she was in foal last year but turned up she was just really overweight :S Any advice would really be appreciated! Thanks for following her



***Sorry about the dirty pen..we have her in a big holding pen until the cattle are finished calving.....She is still shedding out so looks a bit scruffy****


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome! Thank you for the pics, looks like she has a bit to go to fill ghat udder, but with maidens it seems like you never know!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Apr 29, 2012)

Daisy is 35" I'll have to contact the studs owner and get permission to post a pic of him. He is a black and white pinto. She has really changed her shape in the last couple of days. She was alot wider and seems to has shrunk width wise and dropped more.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Maternity Wing (it sounds better than the Nutty Nursery as Diane - truthfully - named it) LOL!!

What a pretty mare - sorry but did you say how old she is, and what size is the daddy?

Please feel free to ask any questions and we will try to help if we can. And do tell us all about your other animals - we like to chat and get to know people during the long wait for these babies to arrive!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Apr 29, 2012)

Daisy's bag is very firm today. Quite a change from yesturday. I took some more pics. Nothing really happening with her udders though. Thanks so much for the warm welcoms! I believe the daddy is around the 34" mark . I have 2 other mini's Cash is a 29" grey gelding and Bella is my filly. I think she'll be around the 38" quite a difference from Cash lol Other than my horses we have cattle, dogs and cats. 

I added some pis of her udders and privates(sorry girl)



and another from the front


----------



## andrea loves minis (Apr 30, 2012)

ok what gives...I went to check Daisy from behind and she winked at me. I thought only mares in heat do this...so is she not in foal???


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't worry, I have a VERY preggo mare that winks at my stallion. What does her bag look like this morning?


----------



## andrea loves minis (Apr 30, 2012)

it's a bit bigger not much but very hard. Nothing in her udders yet


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 1, 2012)

I have a question about feed. Daisy is usually just grazing at this time but I moved her into the barn at nights now and let her graze during the day. I put water and a flake of hay in for her at night as well. What else shoud I be feeding her? Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 1, 2012)

Does it matter if it's feed for weanlings? I think the protein is 14 %? I bought 2 bags for my filly but for some reason she wouldn't eat it? If not I'll pick some up tomorrow...also how much would you feed? Thanks


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 1, 2012)

Bella is a yearling. We got her in October last year. She wasn't handled at all. We had a hard time with feeding her. She wouldn't eat the hay or feed we got her. She finally picked up on the hay and I thought the feed as well. She just kind of pushed around the feed with her muzzle. She would eat it-just small amts at first but now won't touch it-just prefers to graze so I gave up on it



I was just putting it in a feeding bucket. I had her eating at the same time as my gelding to show her what to do put he just lapped up his and went onto hers


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 1, 2012)

Just checked in on Daisy. Doesn't seem as wide today and bag isn't as hard. Raining hard here today. Will keep her in the barn until it slows down a little.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 2, 2012)

so apparently the closest town to us does not carry mare/foal feed. Just 12% and 14%. Would it be ok if I just feed the 14%? The next closest town is 2 hours away....Any thoughts


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Just catching up on the recent posts and wanted to say that yes, the higher protein feed will be great for your mare, but with a lot of 'adult' horse feeds the pellets/cubes are very hard, making them unsuitable for a foal, whereas with the mare and foal feed, the pellets are softer and will 'melt' when in contact with the foal's saliva, and therefore safe for a foal to nibble at. So if at all possible, it would be best if you could get hold of some mare and foal feed - do you have a neighbour or a friend living nearer to town who might be able to help?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 2, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures-yes they are all boys....thank you...they are a handful at times but so loveable! AnnaC-I think I will keep Daisy on the 14% and hopefully my mom can pick some up on her way here this weekend Just one more question AnnaC when do you start the foal on the feed? Thanks


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 2, 2012)

wow your household must be very busy at holiday time. lol I am just thankful it's warming up outside so the boys can run off some of their energy. My oldest Mitch is 6, Erik is 4 and Lukas is 21 months(the pic is a year old...time for a new one)


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

I have 2 boys



12 and 4 years old, I feel like I spend my hole day picking up clothes and toys


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I have 2 boys
> 
> 
> 
> 12 and 4 years old, I feel like I spend my hole day picking up clothes and toys


Picking up clothes and toys is what I spend my days doing too, and they love to unfold laundry both while I'm folding and after I've refolded them and put them away! I have 3 girls, 1 is almost 3 and the other 2 just turned 1 last February


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> HA! It's not that you "feel" like you're spending your whole day picking up clothes and toys............................YOU ARE spending it!!
> 
> (And it doesn't get any better -- and the "toys" get larger!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know



Add on top that I have a lazy Italian husband



Thank goodness I have Bicky to help me tidy the house.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

LOL!! Love it - she's so cute too!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

Too cute! I know the feeling, always cleaning up messes. I have a 6yr old girl, a 2yr old boy, and a messy hubby, and my messy brother lives in our basement.. Lol


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 3, 2012)

yes it does seem like never ending laundry and cleaning, now to add never ending lawn mowing to the picture=no time lol




Eagle-Bicky is so sweet...I love little dogs Daisy is progressing nicely this morning Bag is filling and warm and udders are finally filling but can't express anything yet. Vulva is turning salmon in color. Maybe 2 weeks yet? I'll try to post pics this afternoon Have a great day


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 3, 2012)

Finally got some pics..what do you all think?


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

I think she's progressng perfectly. Her udder has certainly filled since your first pictures - just scrolled back to do a comparison.

Have you got a separate place/paddock to give her and the foal once it is born, preferably with a safe fence between them and her present companions? They will need several weeks of being 'introduced' in this way before they can all be put back together again?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 3, 2012)

yes we have 6 other pens in the feed lot but I'm hoping the cows are done calving in the next few days and can keep them close to the barn. Thanks Diane we think she's pretty too, she def is my little princess


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 3, 2012)

the bran mash that everyone talks about is it bought or homemade?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 4, 2012)

just turned Daisy out for the day, not much change in her milk supply but I can now express clear fluid from both teats, anyone on the bran mash question?


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

Sorry we have had a busy day with April foaling





I feed my girls a small amount of their mare and foal nuts with a cup of alfalfa pellets with a cup of very wet soaked beet to make it all nice and sloppy. I divide one feed ration into 4 portions and give a portion every couple of hours.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 4, 2012)

thanks for the advice...still waiting to get to Brandon hopfully on Monday to get the mare and foal feed...apparently no one in the area carries it :arg!


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

She is really progressing nicely!!!! It seems so long ago when I was posting pics and asking for advise about my mini mare, but after the foal is born, it seems like it was ages ago!



Good Luck!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 4, 2012)

kay56649-thanks I love this forum...everyone is so nice and I really appriciate all the great advice!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 6, 2012)

Daisy s backend is soft and mushy. Tail has little resistance but hooha still has little change. Clear fluid can be easily excreted now. Just put her back in the barn, she almost prefers it in there.

Hopefully she'll go soon


----------



## cassie (May 6, 2012)

Hi your girl is gorgeous (sorry for being late LOL) and looks like she is progressing wonderfully for a maiden





hoping for a foal for you very soon





nothing better then a new baby!!





Good luck


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 6, 2012)

thanks so much Cassie....it will be a first for me so I'm very excited



Hopefully she will go soon


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2012)

andrea loves minis said:


> thanks so much Cassie....it will be a first for me so I'm very excited
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she will go soon


The first is always soo exciting and nerve racking LOL my first foal I didn't know when my mare was due as I bought her in foal and the old owner was um not very smart LOL so I didn't know when she could foal and was thinking she could foal in March last year... she didn't foal until October!



luckily the lovely ladies on here helped me LOL otherwise I would be dead LOL

I know you have no where near that long to wait with your girl, she is going to grace you with her gorgeous baby very soon! and we are here with you supporting you all the way





do you know the stallion she is bred to? very excited to see her baby!!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 7, 2012)

thanks Cassie, everyone on here is very supportive and very knowlegable and I'm very greatful for all the advice I can get. Diane-I usually bring her out at 8 am until 7 pm to graze and run-I can see her right from the house and I check on her hourly. If I have to go out I usually put her in the barn as well as overnight. I'm just amazed at how well she goes into the barn. She is used to only being outside and was very cautions the first couple of times going in but know she just follows me in like a little puppy.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like she really likes you. What a sweetie.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 7, 2012)

thanks she is my little princess ♥


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 7, 2012)

me too!! Most days she trusts me. Today she is a little cranky



Her udder hasn't changed much, was hard to excrete anything today but I believe she dropped more. I finally got into Brandon and picked up some mare/foal feed. It was harder to find than I thought. She lapped it right up. I just gave her a scoop for now and will figure out exactly how much to give her when I get back from a school meeting.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

How is she doing today?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 8, 2012)

she is doing great. Udders seem to either gone down or not filling. Her hooha seems to be elongating and turning color and her bum is really mushy. She is starting to get very cranky with me. Not letting me touch her udders. I'll try to post pics tonight


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

Great thanks




Have the cows finished calving yet? Any pics of the calves?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 8, 2012)

Yea for pics!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 8, 2012)

haha, no unfortunetly not...just had to pull one an hour ago and now he took the barn so poor Daisy gets to graze all night, hopefully she doesn't go tonight



I'll snap some pics of the calves that we have in the yard when I get some more of Daisy


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 8, 2012)

here are updated pics of Daisy and a little calf friend


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Wings (May 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the nut horse!





Nothing like your first foal





Your girl looks like a sweety, would love to see daddy pics when you're allowed to as well


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2012)

Daisy is looking great - I think you stll have a little while to go yet. No reason not to keep a very close eye on her though, just in case, but I think she needs to put a little more 'work' on her udder and hooha.

That little calf is gorgeous, but we cant have him kicking Daisy out of the barn, he will just have to share!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, we love calves here



Daisy is progressing very nicely.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 9, 2012)

how long do you think? 1-2 weeks? AnnaC-Daisy just got kicked out for one night..we had to pull a calf (not the one in the pic) and wanted to leave the momma and babe in the barn for the night-Daisy likes to get the cattle worked up lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 9, 2012)

Awww calves are so cute! Come on girls, you are getting upstaged by the cattle!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 11, 2012)

here are some recent pics...what do you think??


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (May 11, 2012)

She is looking great



when you get time can you take pic of her udder from behind as it makes it easier to see if it is full.

Thanks Renee


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 11, 2012)

sure I'm just at work so maybe tonight


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 11, 2012)

just checked her when I got home and her one teat is dripping...it doesn't seem to be terrily engorged but a difference from this morning...here are the pics of her udders this morning, it was hard to take the pic she wanted love...I'll try take more once the kiddos go to sleep


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 11, 2012)

here are updated pics of daisy...her one side is fairly full but I think the other one has a bit to go


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)

Daisy is testing 6.8!! Babe must be kicking alot she is very jumpy. Will post pics tonight


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)




----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

oh she has wax!!!! watch her VERY CLOSELY!!!! my girl had a little bit of wac the morning and had an inch of wax on either teat 2 hrs before she foaled... watch her PH she might drop VERY quick!!  oh I am so excited for you!! she is such a gorgeous girl! I can't wait to see her baby!! wish she was on marestare




oh well LOL good luck with foaling


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)

yes I wish I had marestare too! I am VERY excited..just hope all goes well. Her bag has really filled in the last day. She is not her usual self-not sure if it's baby or the storm we got yesturday. Is it possible for the ph to drop from 7.8 to 6.8 in a couple of hours? I swear she was 7.8 at 8 a:m and she is a definate 6.8 at 7:30 pm tonight.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)

good to know..thanks...thought I wasn't doing something right


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

nope these SNEAKY mares love to trick us! its very possible for them to drop real quick!! good luck with foaling!!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)

thanks Cassie


----------



## cassie (May 15, 2012)

lol your very welcome! I can't wait to see what she has!!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 15, 2012)

that makes 2 of us


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 16, 2012)

just tested Daisy again and it's inbetween 6.8 and 7.2 this morning. Hopefully she doesn't have this baby today I have to work until 6 pm . Knowing her she's just waiting for me to get down the driveway


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2012)

Wow she looks text book ready I hope she waits for you to finish work. Prayers for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 16, 2012)

yep she waited for me...good girl that she is. She has lost her mucous plug or at least some of it. Testing a dark 6.8 though doing an awful lot of biteing at her sides and is VERY cranky-I think she tried to nip me when I was testing her milk and that is so not like her lol. I think I'll be sleeping in the barn for the night


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 19, 2012)

Daisy hasn't been making any progress at all. PH has actually gone backwards, anywhere between 7.2-7.8 that is soooo frustrating!!!!



However we are getting alot of bonding time lol....


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Diane!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 23, 2012)

is it normal for a mare to completely regress? Daisy is testing 8.4 the last couple of days, her udder has deflated-I can still get some fluid though, and she has went from the dropped position to completeyl sidways again..should I be worried?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 23, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2012)

I shouldn't worry too much, my mare Odette is doing the same. Has the weather changed? Here it rained all last week and it turned really cold so I wonder if that is the reason. Maybe the foals are pintos and the extra art work is taking time. Lol


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Renee..it has been storming here the last few days....I just hope nothing is wrong


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Can you post some new pics when you have time? Thanks


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)

as soon as I get the kids to daycare I'll get out there


----------



## Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Thank the lord for daycare ROFL


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)

Totally agree Renee. We are very fortunate to have daycare out here. Here are some new pics of Daisy. Her udder is still down but not as much as the last few days. Baby is doing a lot of moving. The last couple of days it was completly sideways and today I think it dropped back I think. She has me so worried, I barely slept last night. ********Sorry having troubles posting pics I will try tonight after work**********


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)

thanks Diane, I guess I was panicked yesturday...Daisy almost looked like she wasn't in foal(must have been hiding that baby well) when

I checked on her yesturday morning the baby was sideways, came back for another check and it looked like she wasn't preggo no dip in the middle or sideways. Plus with her udder going way down.........just put a little scare into me lol


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)




----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)




----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)

these are the pics this morning. she def has a dip in the middle. do you think it was just baby moving around?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Diane!!! I think I was so used to her being so round. Thanks for the comparison photos. It's very hard to wait for this baby to grace this world. Her udder has really gone down though in the last week but after reading some of the threads on here that sounds fairly normal this year.


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

I totally agree with Diane, she is making slow but sure progress just as she should Andrea




so don't worry.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 25, 2012)

thanks Renee


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 26, 2012)

well Daisy is back on track udder is full and warm/hot she actually had 2 cow patties in a matter of 15 mins but still testing at 7.8 soooo.....will go check in in about an hour or so. I have to bottle feed a little baby calf...it's so tiny and cute, can't wait for Daisy's foal and the calf to meet


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 26, 2012)

oh yea! cant wait to see those pics! cuteness overload i think!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 27, 2012)

now all we need is Daisy to do her part


----------



## Bonny (May 27, 2012)

Daisy sure is a cute mare...cant wait to see her foal


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 27, 2012)

thanks Bonny I guess all the cow patties last night ment that she ate too much grass lol no foal...hopefully she keeps progressing now no more steps backwards


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 27, 2012)

it sure would be thoughtful of her to have this baby now, maybe then I`ll get some sleep and maybe a bit of a social life back



I think she is getting closer, if only her ph would drop a bit more....do you think it`s ok to let her out in the rain for a bit...I don`t want her to get chilled but she was really wanting out


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 27, 2012)

well you were right she loved the rain and is filthy!! lol oh well. The rain is actually very welcomed. We were very dry. Today has turned into movie day. Well in the matter of 18 hours I adopted 2 little calves....moms abanded them. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## Eagle (May 27, 2012)

Ahh poor calves, you will have plenty to do now then, how often do they need to eat?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 27, 2012)

they eat 2x/day. still bottle feeding, they aren't sucking very well so it takes a while. Hoping we can get them onto pail feeding and it'll be quick


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 28, 2012)

awwww calves are adorable! cant wait for pics! i hope they learn quick for you


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 28, 2012)

1 has caught on to bottle feeding the other one I hope picks it up quick it took 45 mins to feed her. Sorry it was raining all evening/night so no pics


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2012)

Yippeeee 1 down 1 to go! Well done.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 28, 2012)

daisy's ph is now inbetween 6.2 and 6.8. Her udders have filled a ton since losing it all but I think she has a bit more filling to go. Just have to run the boys to ball practise then I'll grab some pics


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2012)

That's great news, I can't wait for pics


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 28, 2012)

alright Daisy good girl! cant wait!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 28, 2012)

here are some pics sorry it was raining-not the greatest just put Daisy in the barn for the night. ph is still testing a dark 6.2 maybe tonight?? what do you all think?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Bonny (May 28, 2012)

6.2 sounds promising!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 28, 2012)

thanks I sure hope so. Her ph has dropped very fast in the last 2 days. Just going out to check on her now


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 28, 2012)

ok she is driving me bonkers!! Her ph is up to 7.2 now!!!! haha she knows how anxious I am to see this little baby and she is going to make me wait


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2012)

Are you sure you had clean hands when you tested? I can't believe she would jump back like that


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 29, 2012)

yep I just squirted the milk onto the strip. It went from a light/med orange to a bright orange again. I sometimes do both just squirting it onto the strip and also mixing with distilled water.


----------



## Bonny (May 29, 2012)

Ive heard of it too. Its rare but can happen!

What strips are you using?


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 29, 2012)

just using pool stips from walmart hth 4-way unless I read it wrong but I double checked and got my hubby to check


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 29, 2012)

I wanted to get the foal time but when I looked into it it was going to take 2 weeks to get here and I thought I wouldv'e had a foal on the ground by now


----------



## Eagle (May 29, 2012)

Well for $20 if that makes her foal before they arrive go for it



ROFL


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 29, 2012)

haha if that will make her foal I think it would be $20 well spent



checked her this morning and she's a definate 6.8 so maybe she was just inbetween both ways yesturday. Hopefully she'll make up her mind


----------



## Bonny (May 29, 2012)

Thats the same strips I use



... When my friends mare did the same thing she thought it was the strips...Yellow House Ranch has it also on record where a maiden mare did the same thing.

When my friends mare did it, her calcium wasnt high....the milk didnt seem like colostrum...Wondering if your mares milk was the same....


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 29, 2012)

Daisy's milk hasn't changed very much. Still cloudy honey looking. It's maybe a little thicker than before but the same in color. Unfortunately these strips don't test calcium. I'm glad I'm not the only one this has happened to. I was starting to second guess myself. Thanks Bonny for the info


----------



## Bonny (May 29, 2012)

YVW





The walmart strips, do check calcium... its the blue/ purple at the top of the strip...However if you use them to test for calcium/ hardness...use the 1 cc to 3 cc distilled water ratio...if you use the 1 cc milk to 6 cc distilled it will be incorrect.( wont read as high)

Just curious, again, her milk was the same but was it sticky by chance?


----------



## AnnaC (May 29, 2012)

Well I think she might just be fooling you - you will be so cross with her the next time you test, that you will stomp away without looking back - oh whoops, she's just dropped her foal!!! LOL!!!

Seriously though, surely she CANT go much longer??????????????


----------



## Wings (May 29, 2012)

Doesn't look like she'll keep you waiting much longer, I just think she wants to squeeze as muchd rama out of her remaining time as possible







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> OR.....she'll be one of those mares than drops like a rock and is 6.0 while you're thinking she's still 6.8!!
> 
> Give me an "honest" stallion ANY day!!!!


I'm with you Diane! My boys don't cause me half as much pain as my girls AND they put up with being hugged a lot more


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 29, 2012)

Bonny my strips are only a 4 way. It tests Bromine,ph,chlorine and alkalinity. I'm hoping she doesn't hold out much longer.


----------



## Bonny (May 30, 2012)

Ohh ok... dang... Hope she doesnt hold on much longer either!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 30, 2012)

OK I can't control the excitment any longer. Daisy's PH has been @ 6.2 since late yesturday evening. Now still is, udders are full and hard as a rock. Milk is white in color and hooha is elongated and very swollen. Came home from work-yes she waited for me and she was waxed right up!!!! Baby Time


----------



## Wings (May 30, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a safe foaling!


----------



## Bonny (May 30, 2012)

Ok Awesome! Have a safe foaling !! Cant wait for pictures of your wee one when it gets here!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 30, 2012)

No news yet. Daisy is still pacing and butt rubbing. Poor girl, everytime she walks milk litterally squirts out. She does not look comfy.


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2012)

Any news??? Keeping my fingers cross for you and saying prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

Daisy had her baby and it's a.......................FILLY!!!! She is so beautiful. Little black and white pinto. Of course I missed it!I have been checking her hourly sometimes a little less and when I went for a check there was a wet little baby with mama drying her off. Daisy is doing so good. Babe is trying to find the milk bar. I left them alone for some bonding time. Daisy is a bit protective. Will try to get pics up in the morning.


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS I am so glad all went well.




I can't wait for pics


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

yes she was!!! Thank you so much Diane, Renee, AnnaC and Bonny for all your great advice, and patience with all my silly questions and concerns. Thanks to everyone for their wonderful support. I have learned so much from all of you.


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

AWwwe! Congrats!! Cant wait to see her!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

I'm having troubles adding the pics here I'll try in a little bit.


----------



## MeganH (May 31, 2012)

LOL Diane!!

CONGRATS on your new FILLY! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

haha Diane sorry I don't know why it's not working. It downloads but then won't add it to the post? Anyone know why?


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2012)

*Oh WOW!! Many many congratulations and well done Daisy!! *



* :ThumbUp *





*Hope you can work out the picture thing soon - cant wait to see this new little filly of yours. *


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2012)

I have had problems with the forum for 2 days now, I don't know why


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

Renee I'm not sure why it's not working..it's very frusterating. I want to show off my sweet little girl that I waited so long for. I think she is more of a bay/white with a black mane and black and white tail.


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2012)

Try uploading them to photobucket


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

Renee I did that but how do you attach it after they are downloaded onto photobucket? Sorry I am not very computer savy

ohhhhh I think it just worked!!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

what do you guys think of her color? Dad is a true black/white tobiano, and Daisy sorrel/white


----------



## Eagle (May 31, 2012)

She is going to be dark like daddy, wow look at those legs! She is gorgeous


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

thanks! I just love her to pieces!! She does have long legs. I will measure her cannon bone tonight. Do you think she will go black? She has a tinge of red on her body and a bit of smokey black almost like shadowing around her muzzle. I hope she will go black.


----------



## Wings (May 31, 2012)

I bet on black! Only foals I've seen born true black have gone grey, the ones who end out true black or that soft grey/black colour over most of them. She's lovely


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

thanks Diane. Just measured the cannon bone and got 7.5.


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 31, 2012)

Wow Andrea she is gorgeous!



Congratulations


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

thanks wings and a mini dream come true....think we have decided on Mystic for her name


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 31, 2012)

Andrea, Shes just beautiful, congratulations!! by the look of photos little Mystic will never have any lack of Luv'in....your boys look so proud of their new baby sister...you can tall they are just soooo happy!!

again Congratulations on such a long legged beauty!!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

yes the boys are def in love with her. My oldest is begging to take her to school for show and tell lol. I haven't had much of a chance to sit out there with her. I took my youngest boy to the doctor this morning and found out he has pneumonia. Poor little guy is so sick and cranky.


----------



## little lady (May 31, 2012)

What precious pics!! She is a doll.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 31, 2012)

yea Daisy! Such a cutie


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 31, 2012)

congratulations on your beautiful little girl - I love the pictures with your kids


----------



## Bonny (May 31, 2012)

Such sweet pictures!! She is so beautiful, Kids too!


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 31, 2012)

thanks everyone!♥


----------



## Eagle (Jun 1, 2012)

Sending prayers Andrea that you son gets better soon.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks Renee. He's not as sick as someone would think with pneumonia. Still plays, no fever anymore just a really bad sounding chest and cough.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh Andrea, Mystic is absolutely gorgeous!! Keep the pictures coming please.





Hope your little boy recovers very soon, bless him.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 2, 2012)

More Pics of my baby girl Hard to get one without mom in there lol 






Mystic is starting to get a bit scared when I come around. Any tips other than constant touching and always being around? When should I be deworming her and vaccinating? Daisy was vaccinated about 1 month ago and dewormed within 12 hours post foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful!! No need to worry about worming until she's at least 4 months old and vacs probably around 6 months but check with your vet on this.

We actually never touch/approach our foals, we just carry on with work and ignore them! We consider they belong to their Mommas and that we will have 'our' time with them later. If they approach us we just stand still and let them sniff, those that are really bold may get gentle scratches on their necks. But within a couple of weeks they are all following us around when out in the fields for scratches and games. We trim their feet with scratches and never headcollar until well after they are weaned, by then headcollars are just another game and they lead easily because they are used to following us all the time. A very relaxed way of doing things, but it suits us. LOL!!

I would just try ignoring your little girl for a while - bet she will soon want to know why and come to find you!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 2, 2012)

haha I'll try not to approach her but not sure I can resist!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 2, 2012)

Mystic gave me a bit of a scare today..somehow she got under the barb fence and was stuck on the other side. Mama was going crazy so I thought I would grab Mystic and bring her back around. I scared her and she kept trying to get through the fence running into the barb wire. Thankfully she didn't cut herself


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 2, 2012)

Isnt she lovely! scary when they do that! glad she's ok


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish we didn't have any barb wire but unfortunately we have cattle


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 4, 2012)

when should you put mom and babe back in with the others?


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 5, 2012)

I put my filly in with Daisy and Mystic and it went fairly well. Not sure if I should try Cash(gelding) yet? Seems like Daisy is more cranky with him.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 5, 2012)

they were all together before, now with Mystic Daisy seems overly protective when it comes to Cash. Not sure why.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2012)

Any mare with a new baby will be jealous of ANY other horse coming anywhere near, it is natural. Megan took a long time before she tried Laney and little Tink in with Ricky, several weeks after they had been living next to each other with safe fencing between them and Laney and Ricky had been best buddies before Tink came along. It seemed ok to start with, but Laney still is not happy about Ricky being there and has had several 'goes' at him to get him to keep his distance.

You cannot expect a mare with a new foal to happily settle back with her former friends, she is a Mother now and has a duty to protect her new baby from the 'interest' of other animals. The best way to do it is to let the mare live next door to her old pals, but the fencing must be safe and secure between them. Once everyone has got used to the foal, then is the time to try the introduction, but be ready for trouble. A foal can get badly injured in any scuffles that take place. The worst problem that can occur (IMO) is if the foal is frightened by the other approaching animals and runs off, only to be followed by it's frantic dam plus all the others wanting to say hello. The foal becomes terrified by the sound of galloping hooves and eventually runs into the fencing as its vision is still not too good at an early age. Total chaos and a very stressed Momma and worse, a stressed and exhausted young foal.

You may be lucky and things will work out well - I hope so - but also be prepared for Daisy not to want to join the others for several weeks, or even a lot longer. She may accept the other girls and never accept the gelding, there is just no telling. But take it slow and easy and hopefully they will all live happily together in the end.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks AnnaC-I think I won't push my luck and put Cash in just yet. All seem s to be just fine with Bella though so I'll just watch and if it is stressing her out I'll move Bella. We have the room to keep them seperate just thought Daisy has been away so long she might want her friends back.


----------



## Wings (Jun 5, 2012)

I've found my girls are much more accepting of the other mares then they are of the geldings. In fact I no longer run my geldings with my mares due to a few personality clashes of moody mares!


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 7, 2012)

More pics of the lovely Mystic


----------



## andrea loves minis (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks Diane! She's about to see her first rain. I put her and Daisy in a pen with a shelter(-no more sleeping in the barn) We are finally getting some rain here.



It has been so miserably hot the last couple of days.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi everyone



So I decided to wean Mystic. Is there anything special I need to give for vaccinations or feed? She has been wormed for the fall and is still on Mare/Foal feed, eating hay and whatever grass is left.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi great to hear from you again!

Mystic can stay on her mare and foal feed for now if you wish or you can slowly change it to something for weanlings - not sure what feeds you have available in your part of the world. Neither am I sure about any vaccinations for your area, but she can certainly start her vacs for tetanus once she is over 6 months of age if that helps you at all.

Would love to see some updated pics if poss.


----------



## andrea loves minis (Oct 30, 2012)

yes I will have to get some more recent ones for you she has turned into a chubby little thing


----------



## andrea loves minis (Nov 1, 2012)

lol sorry during the week is crazy around here trying to run kids here and there never mind work...heading out there right away so I'll snap a few


----------



## andrea loves minis (Nov 1, 2012)

as promised pics of Mystic 



and one of my trick or treaters from last night


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh she's absolutely gorgeous - very cute too!!





The trick and treaters arn't bad either!


----------



## countrymini (Nov 1, 2012)

Never saw your thread before (I'm not very observant



) and was happy to read through the whole lot and find there was a BABY at the end!!! She looks adorable


----------



## andrea loves minis (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks countrymini this was our first baby so I really didn't know what to expect...these lovely ladies helped me through and gave such great advice


----------

